# Best Retirement Cities for Sailors



## JohnYates (Feb 5, 2001)

I''ve been reading more and more about significant numbers of expats living in Mexico after retirement and stretching their dollars or upgrading their retirement options. Some of the cities I wish to consider include Parta Vallarta, Cozumel, Mazatlan, Guadelahara, San Pancho and Sayulita. Of course, as a sailor, I need to be within an hour of a good marina. I''ve been to the marina at Mazatlan and it is very nice there. The marina at Puerto Vallarta looks nice but small on the internet. See http://www.virtualvallarta.com/vallarta/information/definitions/marinavallarta.html.
Any first hand experience about good retirement locations are appreciated. I don''t see living on board full time - but could easily see extended cruising up the Baja or even on the Gulf side with a nice villa to come home to.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Indy, you might start reading Latitude 38 regularly - even subscribing to it despite it being free when/if you can find a copy. It covers this whole area thoroughly, and they''ve written extensively over the years about the developing yachtie infrastructure, the incremental dock & cost of living creep, and offer subjective views on the various harbors & ports. The general takeaway I have from the articles I''ve read is that marina space is at a premium - I speak of both cost and therefore availability - and that at least some of the fun of cruising that coast has been usurped by the new clearance regs and fees, which serve little meaningful purpose other than to maintain employment levels of port officials and help the country''s fiscal condition.

Don''t overlook the option of seeking a position as crew member on one of the Baja HaHa cruises; you''d get a first-hand feel for the setting and the issues, as many of those folks are repeat offenders and have been down there on a number of those cruises.

Good luck on the Big Search!

Jack


----------



## DelmarRey (Aug 25, 2001)

As you consider Baja, here is a site that might interest you. The Baja has some trecherous storms that pass thru about the same time Florida has their storm season. Last fall they had some marinas get wiped out as well as several vessel sinkings. But off season seems pretty nice. Check out the site below.

http://bajainsider.com/weather/inside-weather.htm


----------



## bluepearl (Jan 20, 2001)

Watch out about Latitude 38 info. It can be biased towards the Alfred E Newman approach! (What? Me worry..)
Having spent the last year cruising Mexico I can tell you to cross off Guadalajara (no marina nearby). La Paz has a big cruiser/retiree community. Ditto Mazatlan. Less true in PV due to the higher costs there. Expect slip costs to be about the same as SF Bay area, but at least 1.5 to 2X Bay Area costs in PV.

Living costs ARE much lower otherwise.

Enjoy

Denece


----------

